# Oats when cutting???



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi

As tital says can you eat oats while cutting an still achieve body fat reduction???

Cheers


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

I do for breakfast everyday.


----------



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

Kool, they would consumed for breakfast after fasted CV an b the only carbs for the day!!!


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Don't be frightened totally by carbs when cutting. Especially the good friendly very low "GI" carbs like oats anyway.


----------

